# English Building supplies, DENIA area



## nicko808 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi All,

Just wondered if anyone could give me a bit of advise on Builders Merchants in and around the Denia/Javea area that speak English? I am about to embark on some renovations at our Villa but we can't speak Spanish! I know, we should!

I have used AIM in Javea in the past but they do not supply blocks, sand, cement, hardcore etc, and i need quite a bit. BigMat in Denia high street do not seem to speak any English that i have experienced so far..

I don't mind travelling a bit to pick up materials, just to make life a bit easier, until the Spanish comes on a bit more!

Thanks to anyone who can help us out.

Cheers

Nick.

P.S: also after some recommendations for a builder who can build some garden walls?, Im a builder of 25 years myself but just cannot find the time to do the works.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nicko808 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could give me a bit of advise on Builders Merchants in and around the Denia/Javea area that speak English? I am about to embark on some renovations at our Villa but we can't speak Spanish! I know, we should!
> 
> ...



Just one thought - you do have all the correct licences in place I hope. Maybe ask your architect or town hall for recommendations for suppliers.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

There you go ............
https://www.google.es/maps/place/Ai...x430dcb3b5b1d2f6a!8m2!3d38.7805263!4d0.152845


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Just one thought - you do have all the correct licences in place I hope. Maybe ask your architect or town hall for recommendations for suppliers.


An important point sometimes ignored !

I believe all municipalities, required one to have a building licence, sometimes even to do very minor work.

A friend of mine some years ago was fined the equivalent to £300 for retiling his kitchen without a minor works building licence.

I asked, my municipality (it is next to the one where my friend was fined) whether they required me to obtain a minor works licence when I going to reform my son’s kitchen. They did not.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

nicko808 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could give me a bit of advise on Builders Merchants in and around the Denia/Javea area that speak English? I am about to embark on some renovations at our Villa but we can't speak Spanish! I know, we should!
> 
> ...


I armed myself with a Screwfix catalogue book and sent myself emails of screen clips of other stuff they don't stock, like heavy building matts. 

Then you can do the pointing at a picture routine, till you get to know the Spanish for things, which I found came pretty quickly. But, whatever you call them, Spanish bricks are the pits.


----------

